# Fergie named new Viva Glam Spokesperson



## mariakyle123 (Oct 26, 2007)

I know it's been speculated, but it's official now.

http://www.wwd.com/fashionscoops/article/119841


----------



## jillianjiggs (Oct 26, 2007)

boooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## frocher (Oct 26, 2007)

ditto


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Oct 26, 2007)

yuck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know she needs mac for her nasty meth face. i know this happened after gwen turned them down. not happy right now.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Oct 26, 2007)

Im a fan of her music and I love her style. So good for her. It's for a great cause.So does this mean there will be a new Lippie for VivaGlam? (Sorry I'm still new to M.A.C)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 26, 2007)

eh. Don't like Fergie. That sucks lol. And I know 95% of MAC fans don't like her either.
you could tell she was the new viva glam spokesperson by looking at her new video.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Oct 26, 2007)

aww, man...


----------



## Janice (Oct 26, 2007)

My stomach just dropped. =/ Bleh.

I did begin to think it was true when my MAC contact didn't email me back when I asked her about the "rumor" back when this was first discussed.


----------



## Stormy (Oct 26, 2007)

Ugh.  She's gross.  Of all the people MAC could have picked......Gwen would have been so much better and a better role model.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I can't say that she would have been my first pick, but hey, I'll give it a chance.  I like the part about the LE lipglass, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the scoop, mariakyle123!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 26, 2007)

Yall are hating on fergie, but I think she will make a great spokesperson. She appeals to young people, has a large following, and is a talented singer. I am glad she stepped up to the plate and is doing this great deed for MAC.


----------



## SeXy MAC LuveR (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Yall are hating on fergie, but I think she will make a great spokesperson. She appeals to young people, has a large following, and is a talented singer. I am glad she stepped up to the plate and is doing this great deed for MAC._

 

Yea I agree


----------



## caroni99 (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't have strong opinions about Fergie either way. I'm just excited about a new viva glam lipglass. Anything that allows we to buy makeup while supporting a great cause is cool by me.

*keeps fingers crossed for a truely wicked universally flattering colour*


----------



## secretwish (Oct 26, 2007)

i actually really like her.


----------



## gabi1129 (Oct 26, 2007)

i love her music. she reminds me of a tranny, i really dont know why but she does. she prob wasnt the first pick but not a horrible choice at all.


----------



## Evey (Oct 26, 2007)

I like Fergie....I think she's very pretty. Good for her. Can't wait to see the makeup that's going to come along with it.


----------



## princess (Oct 26, 2007)

I find it so silly to have a *LE* lipglass when it is supposed to benefit the MAC AIDS fund.


----------



## mariakyle123 (Oct 26, 2007)

Look at the bright side. At least she isn't designing any makeup (have you guys seen her handbag line?) Barf!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 26, 2007)

EWWWW! i cant beleive it... theres so many better celebs than her


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 26, 2007)

Damn, now, at my counter, we're going to have to pretend we're enthusiastic about her being a VGV person.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Yall are hating on fergie, but I think she will make a great spokesperson. She appeals to young people, has a large following, and is a talented singer. I am glad she stepped up to the plate and is doing this great deed for MAC._

 

much as i can't stand that 'woman' (I'm suspicious...jk)  she will most likely sell a lot of VG products, seeing as she has so many fans. which is good, as it's such a great cause.
and she did look soooo pretty in 'clumsy' except for the bit where she's in the car, she did really look like a man in those scenes.

but talented singer? lol. it doesn't take much talent to buy some autotune software. 
i've heard her live twice and do not wish to have my ears raped by her dreadful voice ever again.


but even though i really dislike fergie, i think she will be a great spokesperson and will really sell a lot of product.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 26, 2007)

I dunno.
I don't dislike her, really. While everyone's busting her ass for her 'meth face' how about giving her some credit for overcoming the addiction?


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 26, 2007)

No wonder they have been playing so much Fergie at the counter. I am not a fan, but I can see how she would help appeal to mainstream society.  Unfortunately, a lot of people don't know who Debbie Harry and Dita are, so if it brings attention to the cause for those people, that's great. I hope we don't have to have a Fergie theme day, though. 

I am looking forward to the new color (please don't be super glittery, please don't be super glittery). 

P.S. Seriously Mac, I think a cream finish gloss would be nice, and so would a lot of your customers.


----------



## electrostars (Oct 26, 2007)

yikes.


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_No wonder they have been playing so much Fergie at the counter. I am not a fan, but I can see how she would help appeal to mainstream society. Unfortunately, a lot of people don't know who Debbie Harry and Dita is, so if it brings attention to the cause for those people, that's great. I hope we don't have to have a Fergie theme day, though. 

I am looking forward to the new color (please don't be super glittery, please don't be super glittery). 

P.S. Seriously Mac, I think a cream finish gloss would be nice, and so would a lot of your customers._

 
Please don't let it be glittery, and please don't let it be nude! Viva Glam V and Viva GLam VI are very similar, and they're very natural looking colors! Give us some color!


----------



## courters (Oct 26, 2007)

I just can't get behind someone who peed herself on stage.  That's alll I'm sayin'.

(If you haven't seen it, do a search for some pics.  I don't know what else COULD have happened.)


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *courters* 

 
_I just can't get behind someone who peed herself on stage.  That's alll I'm sayin'.

(If you haven't seen it, do a search for some pics.  I don't know what else COULD have happened.)_

 
HAH!! Forgot about that!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't like MAC's choice at all for this. I can't stand Fergie.


----------



## electrostars (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *courters* 

 
_I just can't get behind someone who peed herself on stage. That's alll I'm sayin'.

(If you haven't seen it, do a search for some pics. I don't know what else COULD have happened.)_

 
This is what happens when news like this has been announced and the boss has left work for the day:






I'm so bad, lol.


----------



## Sprout (Oct 26, 2007)

Isn't she a little young to be considered an icon?  Just saying.


----------



## slowhoney (Oct 26, 2007)

Ew. 

I don't understand what MAC is trying to portray using her. There are many strong, talented, confident, inspiring, beautiful women out there. To use Fergie just seems A) out of character for a top-quality company like MAC, and B) ridiculous. She is not an "icon" through any meaning of the word. Most of the other women they have chosen I completely supported. This just makes absolutely no sense when compared to the past spokespeople. Something doesn't add up, if you ask me.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 26, 2007)

Wait...
Dita basically makes her living as a glorified stripper, but she's good enough, and there's absolutely no question as to her role model status...
Fergie overcame an addiction to one of the most damaging drugs out there, has a ridiculously fit body, but...because her face isn't as pretty as Dita's she's not good enough?

Yeah the peeing herself on stage thing was a bit out there, but you know what? 

I consider it a damn site better role model that she fought through something like methamphetamine addiction than I do someone who's basically made her living her whole life getting naked for other people.
There's nothing wrong with stripping, and hell I'll pay someone for a fantastic lapdance damn near any day of the week, but GODDAMN people, plasticked up face or not, large pores or not, scary eyebrows or not, she overcame something most people die from and is still successful and in a fairly decent relationship. Give her some fucking credit.


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Wait...
Dita basically makes her living as a glorified stripper, but she's good enough, and there's absolutely no question as to her role model status...
Fergie overcame an addiction to one of the most damaging drugs out there, has a ridiculously fit body, but...because her face isn't as pretty as Dita's she's not good enough?

Yeah the peeing herself on stage thing was a bit out there, but you know what? 

I consider it a damn site better role model that she fought through something like methamphetamine addiction than I do someone who's basically made her living her whole life getting naked for other people.
There's nothing wrong with stripping, and hell I'll pay someone for a fantastic lapdance damn near any day of the week, but GODDAMN people, plasticked up face or not, large pores or not, scary eyebrows or not, she overcame something most people die from and is still successful and in a fairly decent relationship. Give her some fucking credit._

 
IMHO, just because one makes it through drug addiction, doesn't necessarily mean she is a role model. I'm glad for Fergie, that she was able to overcome her addiction, but I don't think I'm supposed to glorify her for that. I can easily say that a role model would never succumb to any addiction.

Like it or not MAC is about beauty. Beauty is about how one looks. I personally don't like Fergie's look. Again, my opinion, and I don't think we all need to be yelled at if we don't agree with your opinion.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 26, 2007)

Not yelling at you, or anyone else. I'm pointing out that the very standards of beauty that we all gripe and moan about in the chatter and deep thoughts forums are perpetuated by some of the comments in this thread.
Beauty IS about how one looks, but MAC's got a pretty all inclusive slogan, doesn't it...of all ages, races, and sexes, right? And doesn't the adage go "Beauty is more than skin deep", or something to that effect? 
Overcoming a drug addiction is something worthy of respect, overcoming that addiction and becoming successful in life is something worth noting, whether it's Fergie or Denzel Washington. 
She's not necessarily my taste, nor am I a fan, but like I said before, give her some credit.


----------



## slowhoney (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Not yelling at you, or anyone else. I'm pointing out that the very standards of beauty that we all gripe and moan about in the chatter and deep thoughts forums are perpetuated by some of the comments in this thread.
Beauty IS about how one looks, but MAC's got a pretty all inclusive slogan, doesn't it...of all ages, races, and sexes, right? And doesn't the adage go "Beauty is more than skin deep", or something to that effect? 
Overcoming a drug addiction is something worthy of respect, overcoming that addiction and becoming successful in life is something worth noting, whether it's Fergie or Denzel Washington. 
She's not necessarily my taste, nor am I a fan, but like I said before, give her some credit._

 
I don't think anyone is discrediting her for overcoming a drug addiction. That's great for her. But just because you overcome an addiction, that does not mean you are automatically a "role model" or an "icon." I think MAC had better choices, and I think that is what the majority of people here are saying. Physical beauty, also, is not something I see people complaining about when it comes to their choice with Fergie. As you said, who MAC chooses is about more than just physical beauty and a lot of people do not feel Fergie represents MAC well in terms of these other non-physical issues.


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Oct 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, MAC doesn't follow their own slogan. You know and I know it.

Definitely kudos to Fergie, though!


----------



## astronaut (Oct 26, 2007)

I wish Hilary Duff would be a Viva Glam spokesperson! The makeup for her tour is already sponsored by MAC
http://www.hilaryduff.com/portal/music/music.asp
Hilary Duff and MAC together would be my dream come true lol.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 26, 2007)

That actually wouldn't suck. Lizzie McGuire got hot.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sprout* 

 
_Isn't she a little young to be considered an icon?  Just saying._

 
The spokespeople they pick to rep the Viva Glam line are just that, spokespeople.  

The ladies they feature in the Icon collection are the ones who have a history, a career and a pretty colourful life thus far. 

Two different things.


----------



## divaster (Oct 26, 2007)

I can't stand her solo music (BEP was good though) but she's pretty. I can't wait to see the promo pics.


----------



## UrbanEve (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm confused 
Does this mean that Dita&Eve are out of the picture and won't be Spokespersons from next year on?


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 26, 2007)

MAC...please chose someone cool/rebellious/original/cultured/beautiful next time...Come on, Fergie? Oh dear.


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 26, 2007)

I remember everyone (not necessarily on this board), having a problem with Pamela Anderson.  Again, I don't adore Pam Anderson but she helped VG in a big way.  I read that her image helped sell more units of VG than any other spokesperson.  Not bad for a Playboy Bunny. 

Again, Fergie's music makes me want to scoop out my eardrums with the end of a makeup brush (as does BEPs), and I find her incredibly boring but if she can help certain people identify with one of the spokespeople and buy VG, I still say rock on.


----------



## XShear (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 

 
_Like it or not MAC is about beauty. Beauty is about how one looks._

 
I completely agree. MAC is about the style of beauty. Fergie to me just doesn't embody the image that is MAC. 

No offense to Fergie ... I totally dig her sound.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 26, 2007)

If Fergie can look good wearing MAC......we all have hope.


----------



## Ella_ (Oct 26, 2007)

I really dont think its so much about embodying the 'MAC image' so much as raising awareness not only about AIDS, but also of MAC itself to a wider demographic. Each Viva Glam spokesperson comes from a very different background, each background representing a different cultural, or sub-cultural, demographic.

We may not all like MACs decision to go with Fergie as a rep for the line, but I can assure you MAC will have thought long and hard about who to pick, not about their beauty or their iconic status, but about the audience that individual can reach. 

Dita has done here job, she reached her audience, Eve did it too, as did all the other spokespeople. They all did a brilliant job of it too, and now its Fergies turn to see what she can do for the cause by being the face of one of the cosmetics industries most recognisable charities.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ella_* 

 
_I really dont think its so much about embodying the 'MAC image' so much as raising awareness not only about AIDS, but also of MAC itself to a wider demographic. Each Viva Glam spokesperson comes from a very different background, each background representing a different cultural, or sub-cultural, demographic.

We may not all like MACs decision to go with Fergie as a rep for the line, but I can assure you MAC will have thought long and hard about who to pick, not about their beauty or their iconic status, but about the audience that individual can reach. 

Dita has done here job, she reached her audience, Eve did it too, as did all the other spokespeople. They all did a brilliant job of it too, and now its Fergies turn to see what she can do for the cause by being the face of one of the cosmetics industries most recognisable charities._

 
Very well said. And if anything, VG is about people overcoming hardships and living day to day with one of the worst diseases in our lifetime, with help from everyday consumers. THAT's Fergie, straight up. She's overcome a lot. I personally think she's one of the best spokespersons MAC has chosen, besides Elton John and RuPaul.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Oct 26, 2007)

Bickering about a spokesperson who will be selling AIDS relief. Sad. Calling someone ugly who will be helping out a great cause? Even sadder.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Oct 26, 2007)

The only thing with getting Hilary Duff is that she isn't really passioante about AIDS. It woudl defeat the purpose.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 

 
_This is what happens when news like this has been announced and the boss has left work for the day:






I'm so bad, lol._

 
That's honestly not even funny. I'm not standing up for Fergie in the slightest, but seriously. WTF.


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Oct 26, 2007)

*Ugh, Fergie! Yuck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## little teaser (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caroni99* 

 
_I don't have strong opinions about Fergie either way. I'm just excited about a new viva glam lipglass. Anything that allows we to buy makeup while supporting a great cause is cool by me.

*keeps fingers crossed for a truely wicked universally flattering colour*_

 
ditto


----------



## socalmacfan (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm not wild about Fergie, but I am excited about another Viva Glam product.  I am in agreement w/ prior posts: no nude-like colors or too glittery.  Time for something different yet universal.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 27, 2007)

OMG Women of Specktra!  She is a spokesmodel for a VERY VERY VERY good cause and charity and some are talking about her manly appearance and her meth addiction and whatnot.  Really? REALLY?? 

This is really shallow IMO. So you are against her and telling me that due to her appearance and her past she can't contribute to society and a devastating epidemic??  SO should a bum not allowed to be inside of a church and donate a quarter if he wants to, to the basket??  

I always love coming to this forum because of the supportive group of women on here. In the deep thoughts forum, we have many threads reagrding drug addiction and women who talk about how they hate their appearance and have struggle with being accepted......and we don't want Fergie and are ready to trash her??? 

I am not saying that we are not entitled to our opinions but how can we build one female up and destroy another and be taken seriously???


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caroni99* 

 
_I don't have strong opinions about Fergie either way. I'm just excited about a new viva glam lipglass. Anything that allows we to buy makeup while supporting a great cause is cool by me.

*keeps fingers crossed for a truely wicked universally flattering colour*_

 
*~*I agree...I actually like Fergie as a spokeswoman.  No, she is not perfect but at the same time, she is supporting this great cause, so why is it such a big deal??? I'm just glad that there will be a new Viva Glam lipglass for me to buy & that I can support their AIDS fund at the same time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*


----------



## iiifugaziii (Oct 27, 2007)

gah. honestly- what is so great about fergie? i'm sure it's just because she has allll of the MAC senior artists with her on tour. she probably contributes a lot of business to MAC already, so in a business world, it was easier to go with her. almost like a thank you and they knew she would do well promoting the product cause that's all she uses already. 
but gah... 
hopefully they'll make her look like an actual feminine woman in the visuals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 27, 2007)

This could turn out very very nice, or horribly horribly wrong. =/ I'm so torn. I like Fergie, but I feel like she's not pretty enough/talented enough to represent MAC... I dunno. I saw her on the Tyra Banks show and she's very very down to Earth and a gentle sweetheart. I'll give her a chance. She's pretty good, I just feel like they're gonna have to photoshop her alot.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_OMG Women of Specktra!  She is a spokesmodel for a VERY VERY VERY good cause and charity and some are talking about her manly appearance and her meth addiction and whatnot.  Really? REALLY?? 

This is really shallow IMO. So you are against her and telling me that due to her appearance and her past she can't contribute to society and a devastating epidemic??  SO should a bum not allowed to be inside of a church and donate a quarter if he wants to, to the basket??  

I always love coming to this forum because of the supportive group of women on here. In the deep thoughts forum, we have many threads reagrding drug addiction and women who talk about how they hate their appearance and have struggle with being accepted......and we don't want Fergie and are ready to trash her??? 

I am not saying that we are not entitled to our opinions but how can we build one female up and destroy another and be taken seriously???_

 

You said it sister!


----------



## oooshesbad (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I dunno.
I don't dislike her, really. While everyone's busting her ass for her 'meth face' how about giving her some credit for overcoming the addiction?_

 





i dunno i kinda like Fergie....we shall see


----------



## astronaut (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_The only thing with getting Hilary Duff is that she isn't really passioante about AIDS. It woudl defeat the purpose._

 
Quick search on Google. I didn't really get anything on Fergie in regards to AIDS besides her doing Viva Glam for MAC. I thought I ran into something, but it was actually the Dutchess, not the Fergie pop singer.

12th Annual Dream Halloween Fundraising Event Benefiting The Children Affected by AIDS Foundation
http://www.wireimage.com/Gallerylist...=clbi&str=5361
 Quote:

  Hilary Duff is being honored by the TJ MArtell Foundation for Aids and Cancer Research (Bogart Backstage)! This sunday (November 5th) at the Hollywood Palladium  
 
http://hduffworld.com/main/index.php...action=  &id=&
 Quote:

  The Hear Me Project is hosting a national HIV/AIDS story-writing contest.
The contest is open to those between the ages of 14 and 22 as of Dec. 1, which is the deadline ( and is also World AIDS Day ) . The original submissions can be fictional or non-fictional and must be about personal vulnerability to HIV/AIDS. The characters in the story must be impacted by HIV/AIDS. Also, the maximum length for stories is five pages.

Judges include celebrities such as entertainer Hilary Duff, actress Jasmine Guy and film director Alejandro Gonzalez Inarritu.  
 
http://hilaryduffnewsandpictures.blo...y-writing.html
http://hearmeproject.fearlessconcept...age_judges.php

I didn't even know that about her. That would make her EVEN MORE PERFECT for Viva Glam.


----------



## nibjet (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't like fergie in general, but I also don't feel like she's very glamourous... ever!  I mean I look at the photos of Dita and Eve, and they look so classy and gorgeous, even outside of the Viva Glam photos.  Fergie always manages to look pretty trashy. When you do a google image search the third image that pops up is her peeing her pants on stage.. :/


----------



## miss_emc (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm happy that they have another celebrity, and i'm happy that it's Fergie because i think she's very well known and has great music. I'm dissapointed that most of you are cracking the shits about it cos its a bloody charity for christs sakes! Why does it matter? Someone who could make a LOT of money representing another product/brand, is representing our brand MAC and giving her time for free. Seriously, why the hell does it matter who she is/what she does/what she looks like? I don't think MAC has an image, look at all the different visuals they do, look at all the VG spokespeople from the past (Ru Paul, KD Lang, Elton John, Mary J Blige, Shirley Manson, Pamela Anderson, Dita, Eve) and you can't seriously tell me that they all portray the same image? I think not. Everyone has their own unique look and not everyone is neccesarily going to like that look but who cares? It's all in the name of a very good/important cause!


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Oct 28, 2007)

Yuck, I hope the new colors are nice!


----------



## candycane80 (Oct 29, 2007)

They could have picked someone worse, they could have picked someone better. Maybe Fergie isn't the prettiest woman in the world, not everyone that has represented MAC is gorgeous. She is human and imperfect just like the rest of us. I say give her a chance!


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 29, 2007)

As a MAC artist all I can say is that I am _so not stoked_ blegh!


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Oct 29, 2007)

I think it's pretty good.. I mean, it's different for sure, and she'll bring in a new crowd into the MAC store to buy the VG and help out, and that's the whole point of it isn't it? She might not seem 'glamorous' and 'beautiful' to some people, but others really think she's great and THEY'RE going to be in the MAC stores buying up the lippies because they adore her. 

A lot of people are saying that she's not pretty and etc, but this coming from a makeup forum is kind of sad. Yah, her voice isn't that great live and yah, she's done some pretty weird things. And yah, she's had a drug addiction and a "good role model" wouldn't of ever had an addiction. 

But not everyone is perfect and she got through it, and that probably gives hope and helps the kids that ARE addicted to something and maybe it tells them that they don't NEED to take drugs and that if Fergie got over it and became a success, than they can too. 

I dunno that's my opinion. As long as the lippies sell well who really cares? It's for a good cause.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 29, 2007)

True. She did GET THROUGH an addiction. That alone is commendable. She can't possibly be any worse than Li'l Kim (after the VIVA GLAM campaign!!). That face needs Jesus.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2007)

Michie I love you.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 29, 2007)

Right back at ya!


----------



## vivalamac (Oct 29, 2007)

YAY!!!  I love Fergie and personally think that she will be an awesome spokesperson for M.A.C!  She is a talented artist and totally HOT!!!  I can't wait to see what the lipgloss looks like


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 29, 2007)

Yay!! A new Viva Glam!


----------



## xolovinyoo (Oct 29, 2007)

didnt she pee herself on stage?


----------



## Kiseki (Oct 30, 2007)

Honestly, I'm more drawn to Dita rather than Fergie. I'm not jumping up and down at the choice, but I won't go as far as talking about her past addiction (which I was totally clueless about but I hardly read about celebrities), I would have preferred Gwen big time, but c'est la vie.

Let's just hope that her image helps sell more Viva Glam and therefore help the MAC AIDS Fund and there's always the next spokesperson to look forward to.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 30, 2007)

I would've liked Jennifer Hudson. But, oh well....MAC is MAC.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 30, 2007)

Its MAC make-up so either way, they are going to make her look good! I think the best Viva ad was Pamela Anderson. She looked amazing and her make-up was flawless! I always thought Fergie would make it for Viva Glam!


----------



## Plink! (Nov 27, 2007)

HELLO PEOPLE!?!!

You should be ashamed of yourselves! This is for Viva Glam for crying out loud! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Why the negative comments? Can't you all see this is for a good cause? Obviously Fergie was chosen for a reason-to raise more awareness for the MAC AIDS Fund. To sell more product to make more money to help PEOPLE.

So you don't like her music/face/history/'non-glamourous-ness'?? Well, NOW you have a reason to like her. Because she is helping out a great cause. 


And to the MAC Artists in the house...C'MON!!!! 

It's a sad day at MAC if their people don't do everything they can to support the MAC AIDS Fund. 

I'm excited! I hope it's a cream (not frost) too!


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Dec 17, 2007)

I love me some Fergie,
However I would love to see TORI AMOS as a viva glam spokes model.
She's amazing


----------



## user79 (Dec 17, 2007)

I honestly can't stand her music at all, it drives me mental, I hate the pathetic idiotic lyrics and the message it sends to young girls (like Lovely Lady Lumps for example.) I think she is a horrible pick and I think she looks really weird too.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Dec 18, 2007)

My humps! My humps my humps my humps!! 
My lovely lady lumps!!


----------



## tearsindecember (Dec 18, 2007)

I think fergie is great. She's been through a lot, and she's a strong woman. I'd like to see Mariah Carey as a Viva Glam woman!


----------



## nibjet (Dec 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlemakeupboy* 

 
_I love me some Fergie,
However I would love to see TORI AMOS as a viva glam spokes model.
She's amazing_

 
I second this.  Tori would be fabulous!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Dec 18, 2007)

eww I don't really like fergie and I don't like her music either


----------



## Angelah (Dec 21, 2007)

It's really shocking the amount of people on here that are really upset about this decision.  As a loyal MAC customer and as a MAC Artist, I could careless who they choose to be the Icon/Spokesmodel because in the end, that Spokesmodel is supporting a huge charity and didn't have to do it in the first place.  

I'm not a fan on Fergie's music whatsoever, but I have major respect for her doing a charity like this for MAC.  Like I said, she could have said no..

Anyway, it's just sad to read some of these posts.  Most everyone on this forum is encouraging and supportive of everyone else posting, so this is just kinda sad to see so much stereotyping and judging.  Meh.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 24, 2007)

i didn't see this posted already, so sorry if it already has been.

the new VG lipglass is a LE VG VI (that's right, i said VI).  it is pinky mauve in color and comes out in march.

also, fergie is making a remix of "glamorous" called "viva glamorous" for the launch.  there will be a limited # of free downloads available on MACs site.

thats all i got right now


----------



## Joke (Dec 25, 2007)

I really dislike Fergie, but at least the color sounds pretty: pinky mauve!


----------



## user79 (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Angelah* 

 
_It's really shocking the amount of people on here that are really upset about this decision.  As a loyal MAC customer and as a MAC Artist, I could careless who they choose to be the Icon/Spokesmodel because in the end, that Spokesmodel is supporting a huge charity and didn't have to do it in the first place.  

I'm not a fan on Fergie's music whatsoever, but I have major respect for her doing a charity like this for MAC.  Like I said, she could have said no..

Anyway, it's just sad to read some of these posts.  Most everyone on this forum is encouraging and supportive of everyone else posting, so this is just kinda sad to see so much stereotyping and judging.  Meh._

 
I wouldn't be surprised if the spokesmodels get some kind of renumeration for their role. And even if they don't, it's not like Fergie isn't getting something out of this as well. Come on, she is getting a huuuuge career boost through this with all the publicity she will be receiving. It's not like the spokesmodels do it out of purely benign reasons.

Yeah, it's great that MAC has this AIDS fund, but that doesn't mean the loyal fans have to absolutely adore the people they choose to be the spokesmodel for it. I don't think anyone said anything negatively about the AIDS fund, just that they don't think Fergie is a good spokesperson for it.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 29, 2008)

so, i went to update today.  they didn't have VG VI LE there, but one of the trainers said that it was similar to dreamy lipglass.  the official description is soft pink-tinged mauve (f).  however, dreamy is gold-glittered pink.  we shall have to see if the trainer is true to her word.


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 29, 2008)

Come on people cut fergie some slack!!! i actually love Fergie , i know she was a drug addict but MAC is hardly known for having hilary duff jessica simpson goody two shoes types. I know she isn;t conventionally pretty but she manages to look attractive and well groomed despite her non model face, i find this  a better role model than some model with a perfect face with nothing to say for herself. I love the fact that without make up she would look like the ordinary girl walking down the street. xx


----------



## fashionette (Jan 29, 2008)

Ew, I really don't like her. The best spokespersons were Chloë Sevigny, Dita von Teese and Mary J Blige.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 29, 2008)

Go Fergie-Ferg!

Well, I, for one, am excited to see Fergie as the new face of Viva Glam.  I actually like some of her music, too!

I respect those who don't like her music/looks/past/whatever - to each her own.  But, if you don't think she's pretty/talented/glamorous/virtuous/famous enough - please remember some of the previous VG models.  Rupaul, Elton John, K.D. Lang and Lisa Marie just to name a few of my least favorites...  Like Fergie, they're far from perfect; but this is the Viva Glam campaign - NOT the Icon collection.  Please keep in mind the spirit of the campaign...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okie dokie.  I'm done babbling now!


----------



## athena123 (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't think Fergie is at all attractive. She's tacky, her fashion sense is nonexistent, and her makeup is horrible. Hardly a role model for "glamorous" unless you're trying to emulate the trailer-park trash goes to Vegas for the first time kind of glamour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not about a squeaky clean image, but about who exudes a sense of true glamour. Fergie just isn't it. Those can object to Dita von Teese as a spokesperson because of what she does. I really don't care for women who make their living off of objectifying themselves, but say what you will. Ms. von Teese has some fashion taste and a good sense for what looks good on her...

who I'd like to see: Gwen Stefani, Angelina Jolie - slightly naughty girls with an uber glamourous edge!


----------



## kokometro (Jan 29, 2008)

I retract my previous post on disliking Fergie for Mac. I saw the creatives for her campaign. Nice.  I changed my mind about her when I saw her Clumsy video and she opened the drawer and it was full of Mac cosmetics. I'm such a sucker for the advertising.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 31, 2008)

Its available today at the Macy's in NYC.  I previewed it last week but could not test it, I was not crazy about the color; but today I put it on over my N3 l/s & I like it!

Tehy also have the new Slimshines.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 1, 2008)

They had the new Viva Glam IV at the Soho store. It's pretty,somewhat sheer, more pink than mauve with small pearly particles.


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 3, 2008)

heres the new postcard with Fergie on the front, I think she looks good


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 4, 2008)

she looks just as good as any of the other viva glam spokespersons xx


----------



## Janice (Feb 5, 2008)

from that angle she looks like Lisa Marie!


----------



## peacelover18 (Feb 5, 2008)

From WWD:






*Fergie Joins MAC Viva Glam Campaign

*Stacy Ferguson — aka "The Dutchess" and "Fergie" — is about to add cosmetics to her résumé: she is the latest celebrity to promote MAC Cosmetics' Viva Glam campaign.

"I have been a fan of Viva Glam for a long time — I have been following the campaign for years and I think it's a great outreach," said Ferguson in a phone interview from Australia, where she has been opening for the Police. "I have friends that are proud of being careless, that haven't been infected or who have been and aren't bothered by it. I want to educate people." She also likes that Viva Glam ads are never your typical cosmetics shots: "MAC picks people like RuPaul, Mary J. Blige — people that are a little controversial and aren't afraid to speak their minds," she said. "I'm very proud to be a part of it."


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I wouldn't be surprised if the spokesmodels get some kind of renumeration for their role. And even if they don't, it's not like Fergie isn't getting something out of this as well. Come on, she is getting a huuuuge career boost through this with all the publicity she will be receiving. It's not like the spokesmodels do it out of purely benign reasons.

Yeah, it's great that MAC has this AIDS fund, but that doesn't mean the loyal fans have to absolutely adore the people they choose to be the spokesmodel for it. I don't think anyone said anything negatively about the AIDS fund, just that they don't think Fergie is a good spokesperson for it._

 
I could have banged my head against my computer when I read this. Sure, with MAC donating every penny of the selling price of the Viva Glam products to charity, they are going to pay someone to be a spokesmodel?!?!??!?! It goes without saying that anyone who promotes anything is going to get publicity. Fergie is probably the last person on earth who needs more publicity...what with her gazillion selling album, awards, tour, and actor fiance. Why is it so hard to believe that the spokesmodels in this campaign are doing it for any other reason than they believe in the cause?

Whether you like Fergie or any of the spokesmodels, MAC thinks they represent the product well. I may not like all of the models but I give them credit for supporting an worthy cause.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Feb 6, 2008)

*~*I think she looks great in the pic...*~*


----------



## lah_knee (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaryJane* 

 
_I could have banged my head against my computer when I read this. Sure, with MAC donating every penny of the selling price of the Viva Glam products to charity, they are going to pay someone to be a spokesmodel?!?!??!?! It goes without saying that anyone who promotes anything is going to get publicity. Fergie is probably the last person on earth who needs more publicity...what with her gazillion selling album, awards, tour, and actor fiance. Why is it so hard to believe that the spokesmodels in this campaign are doing it for any other reason than they believe in the cause?

Whether you like Fergie or any of the spokesmodels, MAC thinks they represent the product well. I may not like all of the models but I give them credit for supporting an worthy cause._

 
IAWTC... everyone is getting so blinded by the "stars" that are behind viva glam. but its not about them its about selling glosses and lipsticks for a worthy cause. MAC either approaches stars or vice versa and they find out why these stars want to be apart of the program and what they think they can contribute to it. if they are satisfied then they collaborate. i dont like fergie either but there is a large crowd she reaches out to. ive already had 10 people in the last day and a half asking for the new fergie viva glam lipgloss. i didnt expect that at all. but at the end of the day, if people buy it, mission accomplished! weve already raised over 100 million.


----------

